# настройка GRUB.conf

## Plastikman14

На компе стоят 2 винта. На /hda1 Линукс, на втором WinXP.  Как правильно настроить GRUB? Винты разбиты следующим образом: /dev/hda1 /boot

/dev/hda2 swap

/dev/hda3 / 

C: / System

D:/ DATA

Вот конфиг:

default 0                                                                       

timeout 30                                                                      

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz                                          

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.7-win4lin-r6                                             

root (hd0,0)                                                                    

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.7-win4lin-r6 root=/dev/hda3 vga=788 hdc=ide-scsi            

title=Windows XP                                                                

root (hd1,0)                                                                    

chainloader +1                                                                  

Что неправильно???

----------

## viy

У тебя линукс на диске /dev/hda, hda1 --- это раздел диска.

В блоке линукса root неверен. Как и следует из названия, он должен на /-раздел указывать (у тебя это (hd0,2)), а не на boot.

----------

## Plastikman14

 *viy wrote:*   

> У тебя линукс на диске /dev/hda, hda1 --- это раздел диска.
> 
> В блоке линукса root неверен. Как и следует из названия, он должен на /-раздел указывать (у тебя это (hd0,2)), а не на boot.

 

Линукс прекрасно грузиться, не грузиться маздай.....

----------

## viy

Есть файлик /boot/grub/grub.conf.sample:

```
...

# For booting Windows NT or Windows95

title Windows NT / Windows 95 boot menu

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader  +1

# For loading DOS if Windows NT is installed

# chainload /bootsect.dos

...
```

Попробуй. Я проверить не могу, винда только под варей.

----------

## Plastikman14

 *viy wrote:*   

> Есть файлик /boot/grub/grub.conf.sample:
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

А как правильно прописать? (hd1,0)? 

Виндоус установлен на втором винте, на первом разделе

----------

## devil_ua

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*   Есть файлик /boot/grub/grub.conf.sample:
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

да все правильно

Grub считает разделы и винты от нуля

----------

## Plastikman14

Всё прописал таким же образом. При попытке загрузить Win никаких ошибок не выдаёт, но грузиться всё равно не грузиться....Падла... Вот конфиг:

default 0                                                                                                                   

timeout 30                                                                                                                  

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz                                                                                      

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.7-win4lin-r6                                                                                         

root (hd0,0)                                                                                                                

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.7-win4lin-r6 root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 hdc=ide-scsi                                                        

title=Windows XP                                                                                                            

rootnoverify (hd1,0)                                                                                                        

makeactive                                                                                                                  

chainloader +1

----------

## _Sir_

 *viy wrote:*   

> В блоке линукса root неверен. Как и следует из названия, он должен на /-раздел указывать (у тебя это (hd0,2)), а не на boot.

 

Название-то root, только относится не к корневой файловой системе, 

а к месту установки grub, к тому месту, где grub.conf, stages и прочее  :Smile: 

Т.е., если все по уму, должен как раз на отдельный раздел /boot указывать.

Реальный корень файловой системы указывается в параметрах ядра при указании образа -- бывшего vmlinuz

У меня как-то было два рута сделано по 150Мб, потому что в непредсказуемый момент ext2fs (то ли при выключении, то ли при включении) высыпался и здорово... Правда, грузился с лило, но параметры ядру все равно передаются более-менее одинаково  :Smile: 

----------

## Plastikman14

У меня как-то было два рута сделано по 150Мб, потому что в непредсказуемый момент ext2fs (то ли при выключении, то ли при включении) высыпался и здорово... Правда, грузился с лило, но параметры ядру все равно передаются более-менее одинаково  :Smile: [/quote]

Кстати у меня была такая проблема, пришлось заменить винт и перейти на ReiserFS.....

----------

## Plastikman14

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*   В блоке линукса root неверен. Как и следует из названия, он должен на /-раздел указывать (у тебя это (hd0,2)), а не на boot. 
> 
> Название-то root, только относится не к корневой файловой системе, 
> 
> а к месту установки grub, к тому месту, где grub.conf, stages и прочее 
> ...

 

Такая же конфигурация GRUB как сейчас у меня, описывается и в гентушном handbook, тем не менее, опиши пожалуста поподробнее какой вариант ты предлагаешь, а я попробую. Маздаем я не пользуюсь, но хочется до конца разобраться.

----------

## _Sir_

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> Всё прописал таким же образом. При попытке загрузить Win никаких ошибок не выдаёт, но грузиться всё равно не грузиться

 А ты винду устанавливал когда, ee сразу на втором диск сетапил, или через биос загружался со второго диска? Биос делает подмену, какой диск первый, какой второй. Можно в  recovery Console попробовать сравнить boot.ini и вывод команды map.

Еще полезно пошукать в HOWTO которые на tldp.org

----------

## _Sir_

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> Кстати у меня была такая проблема, пришлось заменить винт и перейти на ReiserFS.....

 Нет, винт у меня и до сих пор работает, это было в Mandrake 9.2 и только на ext2fs. С ext3 все было нормально, но с мандрейком я распрощался  :Smile:  Но / у меня на разных машинках с gentoo только под ext3. Просто он у меня небольшой 150-300Мб. А бывало время -- и по 25-30Мб всего держал  :Smile:  Это же всего лишь точка монтирования, с инструментами первой необходимости, плацдарм развертывания полной системы, зачем его делать единственным разделом? Да и в случае проблем, он молниеносно прочекается и можно дальше восстановлением заниматься.

----------

## Plastikman14

А ты винду устанавливал когда, ee сразу на втором диск сетапил, или через биос загружался со второго диска? Биос делает подмену, какой диск первый, какой второй. Можно в  recovery Console попробовать сравнить boot.ini и вывод команды map.

Еще полезно пошукать в HOWTO которые на tldp.org[/quote]

Win стоял изначально, только потом я поставил Gentoo. Через биос он грузиться. Вечером посмотрю на boot.ini. Да, вот еще что, в грубе если поманиулировать с hide, если не изменяет память

hide hd (1,0)

hide hd (0,1)

rootniverify +1

makeactive

boot

Но это когда все команды вводишь руками.

----------

## _Sir_

Когда винда думает, что она на первом диске, а на самом деле она на втором (физические диски имею в виду), то может помочь стремный ход.

Грузишься с инсталляционного диска в recovery console и

```
rename c:\boot.ini c:\boot.old

map

[....]

fixboot <диск, на котором стоит винда, может быть это будет D:>
```

Потом перегружаешься, набрав exit, и (без всяких махинаций!) пробуешь из grub.

----------

## danzz

У меня на /dev/hda1 - linux, /dev/hda3 - винда 2k, на /dev/hdc1 - винда xp. Подмена делается командой map, hd0 - первый винт, hd1 - второй.

title           Linux, kernel 2.6.7

root            (hd0,0)

kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.7 root=/dev/hda1 ro video=vesafb:ypan,1024x768-32@85

initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.7

savedefault

boot

title           Windows 2000

root            (hd0,2)

makeactive

chainloader     +1

title           Windows XP

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

rootnoverify    (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader     +1

----------

## _Sir_

danzz, А ты крут!   :Very Happy:  Спасибо, иногда хороший пример лучше долгих разборок в документации.

Скопировал как grub.conf.goodsmpl

1962-1971 Елань, Новокузнецкий р-н  :Smile: 

----------

## Plastikman14

title Windows XP 

map (hd0) (hd1) 

map (hd1) (hd0) 

rootnoverify (hd1,0) 

makeaktive 

chainloader +1

сПЮ!!! бЯЕ ПЮАНРЮЕР, ЯОЮЯХАН ОЮПМХ! нЬХАЙЮ ЙПШКЮЯЭ Б ЯКНБЕ makeaktive. мЕКЭГЪ ОХЯЮРЭ makeactive, УНРЪ РЮЙ МЮОХЯЮМН Б handbook...

----------

